# 5 Pawns Gambit



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Hi all

Anyone got some of this to sell?
Pta/Jhb area? Nic MG does not matter

Cheers Phil


----------



## dekardy (3/1/15)

Yeah Sure. Have a bottle, 18 mg. Probably 90% + full. Don't like the taste.

Jurgins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Cool. What you looking at for it. Where are you based


----------



## dekardy (3/1/15)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Sorted. Thank you so much to Jurgins, who sponsored me a bottle of this. I am still shocked by the warmth of people in this community!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (4/1/15)

@Jurgins van Eeden nicely done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Wow, way to go @Jurgins van Eeden

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (25/2/15)

Oi @@Jurgins van Eeden, you are awesome!

Give that man a bells and give me some Gambit


----------

